# Job-seeker : Very urgent .. From Paris



## anthmegc (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi,
Can you please help me, very very urgent.
Phd from USA(semiconductors), could work for 1.5 year in US, then had to move out to France for 1 year project due to visa issues. Now France project is over and I cannot stay in France after a month. 
I would like to try German option. I dont have any German offer in hand. Please advise me how I can get back to a stable state. Hope you can feel my pain. If you can, and can advise me, I will thank you the way you would, in my shoes. 
I need to get something very quick. I have some savings,
I need some advise pin-point as to what I need to do. I am also trying to apply for my US GC, and for jobs around here in France.. and unable to focus on everything. I need a stable ground fast, and that will avoid me to go back to INdia which for now, I would like to avoid.
Thank you very much in advance. Sorry for contacting for help so late, but I didnt know this option existed though a friend told me.
Also how much time does it take to get it, if I start from scratch tomorrow. Please note I am in Paris, France right now.,
Babu,
Paris, France


----------

